# Bad Kissingen, Schweinfurt und Umgebung



## Der_Hetzer (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikerkollegen/innen, 

bin neu hier, männlich, 24 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Bad Kissingen.

Fahre ausschließlich Mountainbike, manchmal auch Downhill.

Suche Trainingspartner/innen im Raum Bad Kissingen, wer Lust hat einfach melden.

Wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche und Unfallfreie Fahrt.

Man sieht sich

Cheers der_Hetzer ;-)

P.s mein Name ist nicht unbedingt Programm ich kann auch langsam XD!!!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hetzer,

wie kommts dass ich dich noch nie gesehen habe? 
Der örtliche Ski und Radsportverein der TV/DJK Hammelburg macht jeden Mittwoch und Samstag Trainingsrunden. War auch schon öfters dabei.
Heute z.B. fahre ich eine neue Runde ab. Hammelburg>Gauaschach>Obersfeld>weiter Richtung Gemünden und dann wieder Richtung Hammelburg.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (13. August 2009)

hallo zusammen...

werde demnächst eine zeitlang in der gegend sein. fahre touren, freeride, downhill, bisserl dirt, usw... 

vielleicht klappt es ja mal, ein paar gemeinsame trails zu fahren... würde mich freuen  vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der wahl des bikes weiterhelfen - ich bin noch am schwanken zwischen dem all mountain und dem freerider - was ist denn in der gegend dort besser geeignet!? oder plane ich am besten gleich so, dass ab und an mal ein bikepark auf dem plan steht...!?

gruss


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. August 2009)

Hi blind-fish

kommt darauf an wo DU fahren willst, Mit einem ALL-Mountain machst DU nichts verkehrt, allerdings gibt es in der Umgebung von SW eine Menge schöner Trails mit Freerideanteil . Mittlerweile schaffe ich auch alle Anstiege mit meine Bionocon Supershuttle.
Falls Du in der Nähe von SW bist dann fahren Montags die Triebtreter und Donnerstag die Kollegen aus den Haßberge/Steigerwald und am Sonntag Früh die Steigerwald Biker. Schau einfach einman in den Nachbar Thread, da findest DU alles.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## blind-fish (14. August 2009)

hallo erwin 

vielen dank für die tipps  super, wenn es viele trails mit freeride-anteil gibt, dann wird's der freerider...  und in den nachbarthread werd ich auch gleich mal schauen... 

gruss )


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte über Ostern mal wieder in der alten Heimat (Bad Kissingen) vorbeischauen und eigentlich den Ostersamstag nutzen, um mal wieder von Bad Kissingen-Garitz aus zum Kreuzberg und zurück zu fahren.

Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen? Meine ursprünglich eingeplante Begleitung hat mich leider hängenlassen.


----------



## Fjux (30. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Bad Kissingen hat wieder ein neuen bike-anfänger!
Komme direkt aus der Stadt, bin 26 Jahre alt und fahre im Prinzip alles.

Würde mich über ein paar Strecken-Tipps / Rundkurse / Trails o.ä. sehr freuen, da ich das Radnetz bisher kaum kenne!


----------



## djt09 (25. April 2012)

Servusla 
nächsten Monat wird mein Bionicon Edison III LTD bestellt.... ich brauch gute trails hab n paar freaky Kumpels die sowas oft fahren aber meistens nicht in Schweinfurt wo ich auch her komme... möchte mal von euch wissen wieviele trails und wo genau diese liegen?


----------



## Frank79 (26. August 2012)

klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
Kennt jemand schöne Strecken in/um Bad Kissingen?
In Kissingen selbts fahr ich meistens nur zum Klaushof und von da dann quer durch den Wald nach Aschach. Die paar km vom Klaushof nach Aschach finde ich sehr schön


----------



## BlackFlag (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich poste einfach in jedem Beitrag, der irgendwie Kissingen im Titel hat; wir ziehen ab August von Würzburg nach Kissingen und wenn möglich, will ich auch dort so viel fahren, wie es irgendwie geht. Es wäre super, wenn sich dafür eine Truppe finden würde. 
Postet doch einfach hier, wie es aktuell aussieht bei Euch - eventuell kriegen wir ja eine schlagkräftige Mannschaft für Ausfahrten zusammen. 

Bis bald und beste Grüße (noch) aus Würzburg
Sebastian


----------



## DHLiam (18. November 2021)

Servus 
ich zieh bald nach bad kissingen und wollte fragen ob es da nice trails gibt. 
Am besten wären ruffe dh trails aber enduro trails finde ich auch cool. Wär cool wenn jemand antwortet🙏
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayo91 (18. November 2021)

Servus! Um Bad Kissingen direkt ists sehr dünn. Anspruchsvolle DH-Trails gibts praktisch gar net. Aber in der Rhön am Kreuzberg gibts einiges und da ist man (mit Auto) auch schnell hingefahren. Schweinfurt ist auch top.


----------



## DHLiam (19. November 2021)

Mayo91 schrieb:


> Servus! Um Bad Kissingen direkt ists sehr dünn. Anspruchsvolle DH-Trails gibts praktisch gar net. Aber in der Rhön am Kreuzberg gibts einiges und da ist man (mit Auto) auch schnell hingefahren. Schweinfurt ist auch top.


Danke für deine Antwort 🙏


----------



## DHLiam (19. November 2021)

DHLiam schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort 🙏





Mayo91 schrieb:


> Servus! Um Bad Kissingen direkt ists sehr dünn. Anspruchsvolle DH-Trails gibts praktisch gar net. Aber in der Rhön am Kreuzberg gibts einiges und da ist man (mit Auto) auch schnell hingefahren. Schweinfurt ist auch top.


Ist das auch im Winter offen?


----------



## Mayo91 (19. November 2021)

Der Flowtrail ist bis 01. April zu. Aber es gibt aber auch so noch a paar Trails, die sich lohnen


----------



## DHLiam (20. November 2021)

Mayo91 schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail ist bis 01. April zu. Aber es gibt aber auch so noch a paar Trails, die sich lohnen


Ok danke und schweinfurt ist dann wohl ganzjahrws geöffnet oder?


----------



## Mayo91 (20. November 2021)

Ja, in Schweinfurt sinds keine offiziellen Trails, sondern normale Wege. Die werden logischerweise nicht geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoEd (4. Januar 2022)

Hi, also die Strecke am Ludwigsturm hat schon ein paar anspruchsvolle Sprünge. Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar nette Abfahrten in der Nähe vom Wittelsbacher Turm.

Ach ja, in Nüdlingen wird auch fleißig gebaut. Das meiste ist (leider) in Strava/Komoot zu finden.


----------



## Sque (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne seit einem Jahr in Bad Bocklet (kommend aus Würzburg) und habe mir eben heute auch wieder ein Bike zugelegt, nach längerer Pause.

Hätte hier evtl. jemand (@JoEd, @BlackFlag, @DHLiam, @Mayo91) Lust mich mal mitzunehmen? Hat sich da eine Gruppe zusammen gefunden?

Ich fahre Enduro, am liebsten flowige Sachen durchaus mit Sprüngen (nur an große hatte ich mich bisher noch nicht ran getraut) und auch gerne technisch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## k0p3 (24. Februar 2022)

JoEd schrieb:


> Hi, also die Strecke am Ludwigsturm hat schon ein paar anspruchsvolle Sprünge. Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar nette Abfahrten in der Nähe vom Wittelsbacher Turm.
> 
> Ach ja, in Nüdlingen wird auch fleißig gebaut. Das meiste ist (leider) in Strava/Komoot zu finden.



Oha... Gut zu wissen
Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch mal wieder bei Gelegenheit dort hin zu kurbeln. 😊


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Oha... Gut zu wissen
> Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch mal wieder bei Gelegenheit dort hin zu kurbeln. 😊


Sag dem Felix n schönen Gruß 🙋


----------



## k0p3 (24. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sag dem Felix n schönen Gruß 🙋



Wenn er sich bei mir vorstellt. 
Na klar, mach ich.   😜


----------



## Andiluu (26. April 2022)

Hi Leute, so weit ich weiß ist die Strecke am Ludwigsturm Geschichte. War letztes Jahr mal wieder dort und es war jeder Sprung zerstört 😰. Hat sich bei euch schon eine Gruppe zusammen gefunden? Würde mich da gerne anschließen. 
Habe selbst einen Trail gebaut da mir die anderen strecken um Kissingen immer etwas zu kurz waren, allerdings habe ich alleine zu wenig Zeit mich um den Trail zu kümmern. Oder wir bauen was neues😁
✌️


----------



## ak1402 (14. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es in KG eine Gruppe, wo man sich anschließen kann? Von CC bis EN....
Mein Grüppchen wandert immer mehr Richtung RR ab....
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Mayo91 (14. August 2022)

ak1402 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es in KG eine Gruppe, wo man sich anschließen kann? Von CC bis EN....
> Mein Grüppchen wandert immer mehr Richtung RR ab....
> Schöne Grüße


Ich schließ mich mal der Suche an


----------



## k0p3 (20. August 2022)

@ak1402 und @Mayo91
Ich habe zwar keine Gruppe und bin eher so der "lonesome" Baiker, aber vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwann mal ein Tag für eine Ausfahrt.


----------



## ak1402 (6. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> @ak1402 und @Mayo91
> Ich habe zwar keine Gruppe und bin eher so der "lonesome" Baiker, aber vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwann mal ein Tag für eine Ausfahrt.


Hört sich doch ganz gut an 👍
Schick mir doch mal deine Nummer, dann melde ich mich mal, wenn ich aus dem Vinschgau zurück bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

